# Which beer can set-up to buy



## victorytea (May 1, 2012)

Can someone point me in the right direction? Paul


----------



## whittling chip (May 1, 2012)

They're pretty much all the same. I have 2 or 3 because everyone knows I smoke and do Beer Can Chickens.

They are all pretty much the same. As long as they hold a chicken and a can.....no problems. If it costs more than $5 you can find it cheaper.

Here's one I picked up from Home Depot.








Here's some info:
[h2]Brinkmann Steel Vertical Chicken Roaster[/h2]
Model # 812-9009-S

Internet # 202040930

Store SKU # 443145

Store SO SKU#

END IMPORT: /hdus/ShoppingArea/CatalogSection/CatalogEntrySubsection/ProductDetailCommonInclude.jspf Overall rating







5 / 5

BEGIN IMPORT OF: /hdus/ShoppingArea/CatalogSection/CatalogEntrySubsection/ProductPriceInclude.jspf     IMPORTED BY: PIPItemContainer.jsp

$4.98 /EA-Each

$4.98 /EA-Each

Hope that helps.

BTW- Here it is in action last week!


----------



## victorytea (May 1, 2012)

Are the ones with trays advisable?


----------



## tyotrain (May 1, 2012)

Yes make sure you get the high can holder the lower ones don't work well...


----------



## rhinton82 (May 5, 2012)

if u set them on the can and spread the legs a lil bit u dont need one of those things


----------

